# Propane ice auger



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Have any of you used or been with someone who has one of the latest propane powered ice augers? Just curious as to how well (or not) they work. A buddy of mine is looking into buying one.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I ran into a guy at flaming gorge that had one........he actually ended up borrowing my auger since it wouldn't start......He said it had never happened before and had ran great up to that point.....

It was miserable though, my auger barely started after about forty pulls.....it was below zero or real close with about a twenty mile an hour breeze.......my heater never worked right either that day.....


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Maybe a guy should not be out ice fishing when it's that beastly cold! BRRRRR!


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Not sure what temp propane stops flowing but I ran my gas grill in Alaska when it was -20 without the wind chill factored in. Took forever to cook a steak or burger but it all worked out.


----------

